# udev upgrade killed my wireless (ipw3945)

## grantonstar

Hi,

I upgraded to udev 104 (from 103) and wpa_supplicant 0.57 (from 0.56)  

and it has completely killed my wireless connection:

dmesg reports:

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for  

Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 4 802.11a channels)

ipw3945: Error sending cmd #07 to daemon: time out after 500ms.

If I "modprobe -r ipw3945" and then "modprobe ipw3945" and start  

net.eth1 I get:

  * Starting eth1

   *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1

    *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

     *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface eth1

      *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

      ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

      Could not configure driver to use managed mode

      ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

      ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

      WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource  

temporarily unavailable

      ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

      ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

      ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

      ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

      WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource  

temporarily unavailable                                                 

            [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

       *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                 

[ ok ]

        *     Backgrounding ...

I've checked and my wpa_supplicant.conf is exactly as it previously  

was. I'm not aware of anything else changing. Any help would be  

appreciated!

In udev 103 I had to add the following to /etc/modules.d/ipw3945d

alias pci:v00008086d00004222sv*sd*bc*sc*i* off

alias pci:v00008086d00004227sv*sd*bc*sc*i* off

Removing this and re-adding it makes no difference.

Any help would be appreciated!

grantonstar

----------

## luckyluke3310

I have exactly the same problem after an udev upgrade

----------

## DirtyHairy

I'be been having this problem all along (independent of udev versions), it seems to me more a ipw3945 or hardware bug: module is loaded, daemon starts OK, wireless starts flashing and then, after some seconds, it stops and I get a timing error in dmesg. There is a sysfs file somewhere with which radio can be reenabled; 

```
echo 0 > $(find -L /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945 -maxdepth 2 2>&1 | grep rf_kill)
```

 does the trick for me. After reenabling radio this way, it stays up and works flawlessly....

----------

## luckyluke3310

i just do

```
emerge ipw3945 ipw3945d
```

and it works.

----------

## grantonstar

I've tried both and they do not work.

I've reverted back to udev 103 and wpa_supplicant 0.54 to get it working. I'm still having trouble starting the network at boot time. I suspect the module is not entirely loaded by the time net.eth1 starts so I'm going to play with adding a sleep in prepup().

far from ideal but it does work again..

----------

## DirtyHairy

If the module is not loaded in time, then you might also add it modules.autoload --- not very elegant, but should work.

----------

## gerste

I have  a similar problem. 

After upgrading udev and some days later ip3945 to 1.2 and kernel to 2.6.19, my systems hangs after a while  completely. Keyboard is gone. I can close windows in gnome but cannot start new processes, so I say my kernel is dead. The only messages I get in /var/log/messages, before messages from the next system start appear, is:

```

Feb 15 21:18:33 wobbler ipw3945: Error sending cmd #07 to daemon: time out after

 500ms.

Feb 15 21:18:35 wobbler ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 50

0ms.

Feb 15 21:18:35 wobbler ipw3945: Error sending cmd #08 to daemon: time out after

 500ms.

Feb 15 21:18:36 wobbler ipw3945: Error sending ADD_STA: time out after 500ms.

```

Unfortunately I cannot downgrade to 1.1.3 anymore, as it was taken out of portage immediately, when the update came out.

I think this may be related but not exactly the same problem. Anyone an idea? First I thought it happens, when the card goes to sleep and cannot awake again. But it happens also when I'm on AC with full network usage. When I switch off the wireless card by hand (a little switch on the laptop), it didn't happen so far.

----------

## TenPin

I had to emerge the latest version of module-init-tools to get udev 104 to work with wpa_supplicant 0.57. I also have the latest baselayout installed and made sure that I updated the config files in /etc/udev/*.

See here for how I got ipw3945 working smoothly: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538367-highlight-ipw3945.html

----------

## grantonstar

I'm using the latest version of module-init-tools with kernel 2.6.20 (should I re-emerge it?). I have noticed that udev-104 doesn't add a rule for my wireless card to /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. If I use the same one used in udev-103 it doesn't seem to do anything.

I've tried reverting back to udev-103/wpa_supplicant 0.54 and now when udev does it's process events I get a "modprobe: FATAL: Error running install command for ipw3945". Later on in the boot sequence the ipw3945 is started during the "device initiated services". My /etc/modules.d/ipw3945d is as follows:

install ipw3945 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install ipw3945; sleep 0.5; /etc/init.d/ipw3945d start

remove ipw3945 /etc/init.d/ipw3945d stop; /sbin/modprobe -r --ignore-remove ipw3945

alias pci:v00008086d00004222sv*sd*bc*sc*i* off

alias pci:v00008086d00004227sv*sd*bc*sc*i* off

Now I'm really going crazy  :Smile: 

----------

## grantonstar

TenPin,

Your instructions worked! I can now use wpa_supplicant 0.57 and udev-104.

I still have the fatal modprobe error described above. wpa_gui reports "could not get status from wpa_supplicant". It also logs "PING failed - trying to reconnect" to the terminal. Nothing in /var/log/messages or dmesg indicates an error and the network works perfectly. Any ideas? my /etc/modules.d/ipw3945d has not changed from the above.

One step forward..

----------

## grantonstar

wpa_gui problems fixed thanks to https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-527033-highlight-wpagui.html

----------

